# 750 With back clutch noises



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

was riding my 05 750 today just going bout 40 let off came to idle and wow sount like my pistons were smoking the valves.... took her home puller the clutch cover and found the noise it was the clutch. at idle its fine but in gear or in nuetral when i rev it it just sounds horrible knocking like crazy. it still runs and drives like normal just a HORRIBLE noise that goes along. i dont know if i sound just buy a whole new clutch, or just send this one off and have it rebuilt.... anyone know or think anything?!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

are you sure it's the back clutch and not the primary ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I gota think its something else. Not much in either clutch that can make a knocking sound as it shifts out.


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

my post meant to say "750 with BAD clutch noises" not back my bad and im pretty sure its the primary i took the clutch cover off and you can really hear the clutch knocking. i took a metal rod and put it up to the cylinder head and listened everything seems like it had since then day i bought it, and ive ran it before with no clutch cover and never has it made this noise before!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

does it go away when the rpms go up mine makes some noise at idle hit the gas and it goes away if not it could worn out just my opinion


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

no it has always had that small knock noise at idle, i know exactly what noise your talking about there, its when you rev it and the syntrifical (or however you spell it) clutch moves it pops really hard then knocks bad until you let off.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

mine has started doing the same thing in neutral sounds fine, but as you add power in gear it gets louder, sounds like a rod wants to leave an find a new homei nsalled a spare i had laying around no more knocking . have not had the time to tear down an see whats going on


----------



## RWRIGHT (Jan 7, 2010)

i took mine to my local mechanic he said hes going to take it off and break her down to see if he can find any problems, im running 27" tires now and soon to be running 28"s im thinking i should just have him beef it up while he has it apart. im not sure though as of right now my pockets arent to deep!!!


----------

